# The Greatest Piece Ever Written. (Really, l Mean It)



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

James Levine doesn't mince words, and in his note to the audience in this week's Boston Symphony Orchestra program book he proclaims:

*''[Beethoven's] 'Missa Solemnis' is the greatest piece ever written. Really, l mean it."*

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/li...1/bso_levine_scale_heights_of_majestic_missa/

*********


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

It's Tchaikovsky 1812 because it's got cannons, bells and makes a lot of noise!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, if James Levine Gacy says it is, then it is. This matter is now closed, all objections are irrelevant.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I nominate *Sibelius's 7th Symphony.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

"Really I mean it" is what you say when you've said something absurd and meaningless. It's like saying "I'll be frank with you," which is what you say when you're about to lie to someone.

Only difference is that "I'll be frank with you" precedes your utterance and "really, I mean it" follows.

The words "the greatest piece every written" are almost completely devoid of content. Or, more simply, are pretty much meaningless. Hence the need to bolster what he's just said by saying "really, I mean it."

Silly.

(And even if those words DID mean something, if there really could be such a thing as "the greatest piece ever," it wouldn't be Missa Solemnis, that's fo sho.)


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, it certainly wouldn't be the Missa Solemnis! The greatest piece ever written would have to be enjoyable to listen-to as well as being profound.
First thoughts for me....'The Marriage of Figaro' as so much of humanity is reflected therein but I'm a little inclined to say No, on second thoughts...maybe Bach's B Minor Mass. 
Need to go away & think on this though!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

There can not be, objectively or subjectively, "The Greatest Piece Ever Written."

_*Really, I mean it.*_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

JCarmel said:


> Well, it certainly wouldn't be the Missa Solemnis! The greatest piece ever written would have to be enjoyable to listen-to as well as being profound.
> First thoughts for me....'The Marriage of Figaro' as so much of humanity is reflected therein but I'm a little inclined to say No, on second thoughts...maybe Bach's B Minor Mass.
> Need to go away & think on this though!


Actually, the Beethoven Missa Solemnis, Mozart Nozze di Figaro, or Bach B minor Mass are all worthy candidates, but...

Bzzzz.

WRONG! On all three counts. 

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

PetrB said:


> There can not be, objectively or subjectively, "The Greatest Piece Ever Written."
> 
> _*Really, I mean it.*_


What surprises me is that people -in general- gets hooked in that issues


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

When a speaker makes a sweeping generalization such as this, especially accomplished speakers, we are to assume the "in my opinion" is silent because it is a given.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> There can not be, objectively or subjectively, "The Greatest Piece Ever Written."
> 
> _*Really, I mean it.*_


That can certainly be no more than 50% correct.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Actually, I pretty much agree with him. It's certainly in the top five. (In my opinion. )


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> That can certainly be no more than 50% correct.


More clever than Bill Clinton explaining what he did not do with Monica, I thought


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> More clever than Bill Clinton explaining what he did not do with Monica, I thought


Ah, but you and I know that he actually...did. :lol:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I fondly remember a poll of music critics who ended up voting the GPEW as The Kingsmen's "Louie, Louie"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> I fondly remember a poll of music critics who ended up voting the GPEW as The Kingsmen's "Louie, Louie"


The GPEW has been and will remain "My Sharona" by Berton Averre and Doug Fieger. And not just because it was on President George W. Bush's iPod!


----------



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

some guy,



some guy said:


> "Really I mean it" is what you say when you've said something absurd and meaningless. It's like saying "I'll be frank with you," which is what you say when you're about to lie to someone.
> 
> Only difference is that "I'll be frank with you" precedes your utterance and "really, I mean it" follows.
> 
> ...


Artists are LIKE this!

One day I feel I simply cannot bear Mondrian, not for another second. Actually I have lots of days like that, but then there are days where I feel that life without Giotto would not be worth living! and this can go on until I decide that Michaelangelo was a hack next to Caravaggio. You have no Idea how strenuous this is for me. So I believe James Levine meant what he said when he said it and has probably meant it many times before and has also meant it about OTHER PIECES and back and forth.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

At the moment of my writing this, this thread title, "The Greatest Piece Ever Written. (Really, l Mean It)" has directly below it the thread title starting with -- ta da, "Unintentionally Ridiculous."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I nominate *Sibelius's 7th Symphony.*


Bzzzz. WRONG!  .....................


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ondine said:


> What surprises me is that people -in general- gets hooked in that issues


Trying to cut the entire musical universe (or their personal universe) down to a manageable size, I suppose....

Though, "it certainly wouldn't be the Missa Solemnis! The greatest piece ever written would have to be enjoyable to listen-to as well as being profound." was enough to provide a hearty and refreshing laugh, as was the nomination of Sibelius 7th symphony.

I could just dog this thread and respond, "Bzzzzz. WRONG!" to every piece nominated, but I think the point has been made


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Of course, the _Missa Solemnis_ is the greatest piece of music ever written...according to him.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> I fondly remember a poll of music critics who ended up voting the GPEW as The Kingsmen's "Louie, Louie"


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


That's brilliant.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahthis25characterminimumisreallystupidhahahahahahhahahahaha!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you're gonna vote for Louie Louie, at least go with the original by Richard Berry.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Before we throw any more bat poo on the poor OP, I'd like to point out that he was _merely quoting_ the article and Levine.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a tossup between Don Giovanni and Marriage of Figaro.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

That was my first thought too, poconoron...but Bach's B Minor Mass snuck-up on the rails & pushed The Don back down into hell!


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I nominate Tristan for being in the top five.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The Greatest Piece Ever Written is clearly Havergal Brian's _Gothic Symphony_ and it's not so good, but it does have 16 horns, 12 double basses and a bird scarer.

Why does everyone equate greatest with best, whenever I hear the word greatest I think fattest. Keep in mind the old theatrical salutation "the great and the good are here tonight..." they are two very different things and the great is often far from good.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

quack said:


> The Greatest Piece Ever Written is clearly Havergal Brian's _Gothic Symphony_ and it's not so good, but it does have 16 horns, 12 double bases and a bird scarer.


Sounds grating!

Sorry.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

quack said:


> Why does everyone equate greatest with best, whenever I hear the word greatest I think fattest. Keep in mind the old theatrical salutation "the great and the good are here tonight..." they are two very different things and the great is often far from good.


I think when a lot of people start out with classical music they think there must be greatest/definitive pieces/recordings, eventually though I'm sure some will realise quite how pointless this really is.


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

roll over beethoven. and sibelius. and mozart. THIS IS THE GREATEST PIECE OF MUSIC EVER WRITTEN PERIOD


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

quack said:


> The Greatest Piece Ever Written is clearly Havergal Brian's _Gothic Symphony_ and it's not so good, but it does have 16 horns, 12 double basses and a bird scarer.
> 
> Why does everyone equate greatest with best, whenever I hear the word greatest I think fattest. Keep in mind the old theatrical salutation "the great and the good are here tonight..." they are two very different things and the great is often far from good.


Eh? Gothic Symphony? Arnold's Grand Grand Overture has vacuum cleaners and hunters with rifles!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Eh? Gothic Symphony? Arnold's Grand Grand Overture has vacuum cleaners and hunters with rifles!


Sounds like a good idea, if only more orchestras would employ people with guns to hunt down those pesky double bass players.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

k563 string trio in my opinion is very underrated. But in reality we cannot rank the greatest single piece every but we can gather a catalog of the greatest pieces.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

niv said:


> roll over beethoven. and sibelius. and mozart.


I never understood parts of the song Roll Over Beethoven. What I mean is, I understand that the message is that "new music is taking over," and that we must make way for late modern/contemporary music, but what about the rest of the lyrics, particularly the "Tchaikovsky's got the news" bit? Anyone want to clarify?


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

mstar said:


> I never understood parts of the song Roll Over Beethoven. What I mean is, I understand that the message is that "new music is taking over," and that we must make way for late modern/contemporary music, but what about the rest of the lyrics, particularly the "Tchaikovsky's got the news" bit? Anyone want to clarify?


I'll answer with some stones: It's only rock and roll (but I like it)


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

niv said:


> I'll answer with some stones: It's only rock and roll (but I like it)


Guess it remains a mystery, then?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

mstar said:


> I never understood parts of the song Roll Over Beethoven. What I mean is, I understand that the message is that "new music is taking over," and that we must make way for late modern/contemporary music, but what about the rest of the lyrics, particularly the "Tchaikovsky's got the news" bit? Anyone want to clarify?


I think it is "tell Tchaikovsky the news" i.e. let Tchaikovsky know that he is also out of date. I wasn't even aware when I first heard the song that it mentioned Tchaikovsky because I didn't recognise Berry's pronunciation.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The greatest piece ever not written was John Cage's 4'33"


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

quack said:


> I think it is "tell Tchaikovsky the news" i.e. let Tchaikovsky know that he is also out of date. I wasn't even aware when I first heard the song that it mentioned Tchaikovsky because I didn't recognise Berry's pronunciation.


Ah.... Thank you for the clarification! I have never actually heard the song, but once letting autocorrect take over my keyboard while attempting to find the lyrics to one of Tchaik's many romances, I found it mentioned, and I just thought the whole thing very weird.... 

I never did find the lyrics to that romance, by the way.... I don't even remember which one.... Probably one from the few that included "Again As Before Alone...."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

bigshot said:


> The greatest piece ever not written was John Cage's 4'33"


Aha but the score has writing on it!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

While I agree that the idea of "the greatest piece ever written" is a bit silly, nonetheless it's Bach's D minor Chaconne. And that is a totally objective judgment! :tiphat:


----------



## themysticcaveman (Jul 9, 2013)

i love Beethoven, i couldn't really have a favorite as there are so many pieces that do different things for me, but in making me burst with absolute passion i would say missa solemnis is right up there, when i'm older my doctor will recommend not listening to the gloria in the missa as risk of heart attack


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I vote for the Rite of Spring


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Leonard Bernstein. West Side Story. Really; I mean it!


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

violadude said:


> That's brilliant.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahthis25characterminimumisreallystupidhahahahahahhahahahaha!


wrong comment sdjjsdsfs


----------

